# Why didn't you guys tell me about the CZ75??



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I traded for a CZ75BD Police that I took to the range today. I am simply amazed at just how fun this gun is to shoot....and accurate......WOW!!
All shots were at 15 yards. The first mag full grouped at 5", second group went to about 4" but the third clustered groups inside 3". These were all freehand shots in an indoor range. I really like the gun and plan to really wring it out. I have never had any luck with American Eagle ammo in my 45's but the CZ sure likes it in 115gr version. Being an old revolver guy even the long DA pull is not too bad. The SA is great! 
Here's my new toy:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That surre is a nice looking pistol you have there Tex. I'd like to try one myself as I have never fired a CZ. I hear all kinds of good things about them. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U say U traded... what did U trade away?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U say U traded... what did U trade away?


Probably some old rusty P99 he found on the ground somewhere. :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Probably some old rusty P99 he found on the ground somewhere. :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


That's blasphamy


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to the CZ family! All of us CZ owners love shooting these critters. Good balance, excellent accuracy and unsurpassed ergonomics at a low price. Can't beat it.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Probably some old rusty P99 he found on the ground somewhere. :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


Doubtful. What right minded gun trader would allow a CZ to be swapped for a P99?


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I traded it for my Smith & Wesson revolver I had been trying to trade for a couple of months, had all kinds of offers, but when this one came up I grabbed it. I sure am glad I did. The other guy was looking for a good revolver and I for a fun/plinking 9mm. I got so much more. If it only shot half as good as it does I would still be happy. 

My oldest son got a CZ75D Compact for carry and it shoots great so I decided to get the full size version. 

tex


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's been pretty much my experience. They are one of the most if not the most accurate 9mm Luger pistol I've ever fired. And the ergonomics are almost as good as a High Power.


----------



## Mortech (Jan 28, 2007)

See , now you need a CZ70 for a fun 32 ACP plinker and a CZ83 for a fun 380 / 9 MM Mak plinker summer carry and a .. well you et the picture about CZ fireamrs


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

it is just the start:smt023 :smt023 .I started off with a pre-B then a 40B then a 82 then a:mrgreen: :mrgreen: .
congrads on a fine pistol.
pete


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

CZ's are almost as bad as 1911's..One is just not enough..


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well it actually started with the CZ75D Compact I bought for my son for Christmas. After shooting his I decided to get the full size version for myself. The trade came up and I became the happy owner of the NIB Poilce version.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I love CZ75B's!!! I owned one for a while and sold it to a buddy to buy a BHP.
A few month's later, I was missing my CZ and bought it back from that same guy. I recently bought a CZ75B S/S. Damn fine handguns!!! I would put them in the same conversation as any great handgun ie: BHP,SIG,HK,Walther.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

I also have a 75BD Police and love it. What an awesome gun. I'm going to use it for my IDPA gun.
Rusty


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That surre is a nice looking pistol you have there Tex. I'd like to try one myself as I have never fired a CZ. I hear all kinds of good things about them. Good luck with it.:smt023


I agree. I've never fired a CZ before, but they caught my interest when I saw a picture of the P-01 on their website. Since then I've been doing some research on them and the SP-01. I've yet to find a range in SoCal which lets you try them out, as I'm not sure whether my next purchase will be a CZ or a Springfield.

...btw, I'm not sure if there's much difference between the 75 and the SP-01. Still, they're an extremely nice looking piece.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

ApocalypseWoman said:


> I agree. I've never fired a CZ before, but they caught my interest when I saw a picture of the P-01 on their website. Since then I've been doing some research on them and the SP-01. I've yet to find a range in SoCal which lets you try them out, as I'm not sure whether my next purchase will be a CZ or a Springfield.
> 
> ...btw, I'm not sure if there's much difference between the 75 and the SP-01. Still, they're an extremely nice looking piece.


ApocalypseWoman,

I have an XD45 and am Xtremely (excuse the pun) pleased with it. It is one of my two primary .45acp carry weapons. I traded for the CZ to simply have a 9mm I could shoot with my son who has a CZ75 Compact. I never thought I would be so impressed by this gun, but I am. I will highly recommend both CZ and the XD45. I went so far as to buy a set of nice wood grips for the CZ. WOW it really looks nice now.

tex


----------



## YellowJacket (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't have one, but I think they are a super bang for the buck. Doesn't hurt that my cousin in Kenya, Africa has one that I suspect is very close to your 75BD Police after hearing him describe it to me recently. Unfortunately for him, Kenya is a very difficult country in which to buy firearms legally. That just means that firearms cost a hell of alot there. He paid the US equivalent of $2000 for his. :smt103 

On top of that, they are only allowed to purchase 500 rounds per year for each firearm they own. Always makes me count my blessings to be able to enjoy shooting sports here at fairly reasonable prices with generally acceptable laws.

Great looking pistol!


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

The only thing I did not like about the gun was the plastic grips that came with it. Last Sunday I went to a local gunshow and found a beautiful set of smooth Walnut grips for it. It's amazing so something so simple can change the guns looks so dramatically.


----------



## kenjihara (Dec 25, 2006)

*Sharp!*



tex45acp said:


> The only thing I did not like about the gun was the plastic grips that came with it. Last Sunday I went to a local gunshow and found a beautiful set of smooth Walnut grips for it. It's amazing so something so simple can change the guns looks so dramatically.


I just picked up a set of checkered walnut grips for a buddy. That's a classy looking pistol you've got!


----------



## GunFreak (Mar 24, 2007)

tex45acp said:


> Well it actually started with the CZ75D Compact I bought for my son for Christmas. After shooting his I decided to get the full size version for myself. The trade came up and I became the happy owner of the NIB Poilce version.


Im getting a used CZ75 tomorrow that doesnt have 200 rounds through it i heard they have extractor problems has anyone had that problem with theirs?


----------



## adorable_harree (Mar 17, 2009)

It was love at first hold for me...then marriage was in my mind when I shot my newly acquired CZ-75B MIL, and liked it so much it is now my EDC.

Great gun. Been kicking myself why I came to this party late, since CZ's have been quite popular here in my country since the early 90's before it was overtook slightly by the Glock pistols.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats from a fellow CZ 75 enthusiast.


----------



## MIR (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my scoop on CZ's.
First all, the Czechs are outstanding small arms makers and the CZ's are no exception to that tradition.

I beleive that CZ' here in the US are waaaay underated. And I beleive that is because they at one time were made behind the Iron Curtain. I take a weapon regardless of the name that is stamped on it, where it came fromor the millions of $'s that has been advertised to sell and market it. But at the same time some weapons are overrated just the same. Im not saying Sigs,HK's and the like are not good, they are but in my experience, I have shot circles around them with CZ's , it could be me, the gun, or both, who knows. The 75 is an outstanding weapon, reminds me alot of the BHP, but I shoot it better than a HP. My favorite 9mm still is the 75,BHP and Baby Eagle, not in necessarily that order, they all feel differnt but all shoot about the same. 

I have had the opportunities on several occasions to shoot CZ's mostly the 75's and I really do like them ALOT.
HOWEVER I never have owened one. For a while I was just a .45 1911 man, and thought that 9mm's were for punks. Slowely that changed when I picked up a CZ a Browning Hi power and a IMI Baby Eagle, then the 9mm craze started from there. 
So since my conversion, I have a CZ-p-01 and as of yesterday, I ordered a SP-01 Tactical.
the next will probably be a CZ-75, I wanted a Hi Power but those are getting VERY expensive now. I hear that 2009 is the last year they are going to make HiPowers. (anyone heard this)

So as time elapses I beleive we will begin to see more popularity in the US with CZ', and I also think the same with IMI Baby Eagles too. 

So dont let the BIG NAMES make you think their products are any better. 
DO YOUR RESEARCH and do alot of experimenting.


----------



## macgulley (Mar 10, 2009)

tex45acp said:


> I traded for a CZ75BD Police that I took to the range today. I am simply amazed at just how fun this gun is to shoot....and accurate......WOW!!


My thoughts exactly! :smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want to double your pleasure, buy the Kadet .22 conversion kit, for ~300. It is also very accurate and fun to practice with.


----------

